# 

## jxxx

?   !  - http://opishne-museum.org.ua
  .

----------


## aneisha

.  .     .       (   ,     )     .
  -        ,    .    .

----------


## serg1975

> -        ,    .    .

   90% .

----------


## nickeler

*serg1975*,   90,  .     ,   .      ...      . 
 ,    ,      .    ,  ,     ...

----------


## serg1975

> 90,  .     ,   .

    ( )  -  .     ,   .       ,      ,   ,   ,     -  .)))) .    -.      -   ,   ()  -.)))       ,  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   (      )  25     200.   ()   30-35.

----------


## nickeler

*serg1975*,    ,    8-15 .  ,   ,    ,  ,     .    .     ,     ,    ,      ?  ,       8  ,   15.        .

----------


## serg1975

> ,     ,    ,      ?

   ,.      ,      ,  - ))))   ,     ,     . !!! 
,    (   )        .

----------


## nickeler

*serg1975*,   ,    ,  "  ...... 
        ,     ,    .
*   *

----------


## aneisha

,     .

----------


## sharasha

*aneisha*,     .    .
     ,   (    ), ))))

----------

.           ,     ,      
((

----------


## jxxx

> *serg1975*,   90,  .     ,   .      ...      . 
>  ,    ,      .    ,  ,     ...

   ,  , ,   .     (   ),   .    ....    ....   

> .           ,     ,      
> ((

      ,     ....         http://opishne-museum.org.ua

----------


## aneisha

*sharasha*,       ,    .  ,

----------


## jxxx

you-tube....
   17.02.10 
,   ...

----------

:    ,  ?   ,     ?    
        )

----------


## jxxx

> ,  ?   ,     ?

     .. ))))))))))))

----------


## Bogdan L

,        2000 :) 
      .     ...

----------

*Bogdan L*,  !)

----------


## Bogdan L

)    -   .  2003         .

----------

http://opishne-museum.ru/excursion.htm
http://www.opishne-museum.gov.ua/
    ,  ,  ,   .        ,   .
   ?

----------


## Olio

> http://opishne-museum.ru/excursion.htm
> http://www.opishne-museum.gov.ua/
>     ,  ,  ,   .        ,   .
>    ?

   )))     ?     )))

----------


## admin



----------


## InGreen

.       !
    .     - ! 
     .

----------


## tayatlas

:     .       .        ""   .

----------


## ivolin

25   01  2012 
IV ̳       - 2012 -2012
̳ :

ǳ     http://opishne-museum.gov.ua/uk/shift-2012

----------

-  -  . .   .

----------

,       25  ( 15   ),        !)))      ,    ,   !        )

----------

